# Lyoto Machida: boring or exciting?



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

Someone suggested that a poll should be made on this topic. As you can see, I agreed. Though this is a long-debated topic, it'd be nice to see an official tally of people's opinions. 

Choose your answer and tell us your reason for it.

I think that he's exciting, if you can appreciate technical standup. The fact that a lot of people criticise him for "running away" is similar to how uneducated fans think that clinching is "just hugging each other." Subtleties are lost on the uninitiated.

For instance, critics claim that Machida is constantly 'backpedalling." That's a load of crap, in my opinion. What he is doing is keeping distance. 

The standard for striking is kind of low in MMA. There are some good strikers, yes, but the average fighter seems to just wade into the pocket and swing. Lyoto, on the other hand, is always conscious of the distance between himself and his opponent. He's diligent about maintaining it; that's why he rarely gets hit. 

When Lyoto decides to attack, he closes the gap, does his thing, then gets out. He throws very short combinations (kick, punch), then gets back out of range. It leaves his opponents with almost no time to retaliate. This strategy doesn't do much damage, but it keeps Lyoto from getting hit.

Though I can see how some people could get bored with this (as they expect to see more fireworks), I'm always entertained by displays of good technique. And in that regard, Machida always puts on a good show.


----------



## Warchild (Feb 5, 2008)

Although I can appreciate the technical apsect of his style, I don't like how he utilizes it. He has incredible skill and reminds me of A Silva in how technical he is. If he could find a way to be both technical and aggressive like A Silva, there would be no debate, he would easily be a fan favorite. BTW, rep for the poll.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

I love watching Machida school his opponents. It's amazing to see how he can make professional athletes look like they have never even competed before. That said, I would prefer a little more combinations in his striking. Still be elusive, still do your crazy karate shit, I LOVE the crazy karate shit, but I want to see some combos.


----------



## floyd45 (Oct 15, 2006)

Rep. I agree with you 100% I was trying to explain that last night to my friends, but it was lost on them. Very well written.:thumbsup:


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

Lyoto's style isn't for everybody, if you like slugfests, then I can understand how someone can find him boring. I love a good slugfest, but I also love to watch really technical fighters do thier thing and Lyoto is as technical as you can get. He throws alot of kicks from wierd angles and his GnP is pretty damn good. People knock him for avoiding shots, but i consider that to be smart fighting and is fun to watch IMO.

Yea, Machida rules and I am always looking forward to seeing him fight:thumbsup:


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

Machida's style is definitely more of the Chop Down style. He inflicts lots of pain, just not where the average fan can see. He throws tons leg and body kicks and most people don't think too much about that and honestly, I used to think those were pansy moves too. But once I started practicing MMA and received a few leg kicks for the first time...owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww. Could barely walk right after and even the day after. So he inflicts quite a bit of pain, just not where the casual fan can see.

Although, I think Machida really needs to work in a superman punch to his arsenal. It would be perfect, especially since he also switch kicks. Two great things to work off a kick.


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 23, 2007)

I think he made Tito look foolish, and definately entertained me. It added to the overall experience of UFC 84, it wasn't the kind of fight you see alot of and there was some good damage dealt at times. Good mix of brain & braun(sp?).


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Err, neither? :dunno:

From a technical point of view, Machida is awesome. However, so is Anderson Silva, and he manages to finish fights. I also wouldn't call it boring though because it is not like he's pulling a Kalib. If you leave an opening, he will attack.

Machida vs. W. Silva would be an exciting fight. Someone will most likely get KO'd in that fight because their styles are polar opposites. Would be an entertaining fight for sure.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Rated said:


> Err, neither? :dunno:
> 
> From a technical point of view, Machida is awesome. However, so is Anderson Silva, and he manages to finish fights. I also wouldn't call it boring per se because it is not like he's pulling a Kalib. If you leave an opening, he will attack.
> 
> Machida vs. W. Silva will be an exciting fight. Someone will most likely get KO'd because their styles are polar opposites. Would be an entertaining fight for sure.


I think it would be an awesome fight as well, but I'm not sure if Wandy would accept the fight. I think they like each other and Wand doesn't like to fight his buddies.


----------



## Warchild (Feb 5, 2008)

Exactly in reference to my previous thread.... what is the freakin' deal. These brazillian guys refuse to fight each other... friends or not, it's a business and that fight would make for some fantastic business. Be friends after the fight.


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

Rated said:


> Err, neither? :dunno:



My bad. I should've added some sort of middle ground in the poll. Didn't think of it.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

as i posted in another thread :



> the main reason why i REALLY like machida is his " suprise factor " I like that he stands up and fights kinda slow and graceful and then suddenly BOOM out of nothing there comes a roundhousekick. 2 more minutes pass and then BOOM a knee to the head. I also think its psychologically fun to watch machidas fights as well. just looking at the opponents getting more and more bewildered. And for the " running away/elusiveness " comon its not like the cage is 500 yards long . If they want to attack they can


__________________


----------



## Warchild (Feb 5, 2008)

Nah, it's one or the other. This isn't nihilism, no matter how you feel, you lean more one way or the other, no fence strattling.:thumb03:


----------



## madroxcide (Apr 22, 2007)

To me Machida is an exciting fighter, but not in a way you would judge most fighters. I find it entertaining how well he can avoid damage. Most fighters will sit there and move only their head and try to let a shot of their own land but Machida's style forces the other to fight Machida's way and haven't seen him get suckered in to rushing someone or anything. I think its entertaining watching him pick someone apart, frustrate the person he is fighting, and watching how quick he is when avoiding the shots.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I voted boring because if you say you are going to KO someone then I expect you to actually go after it. Machida can be an exciting fighter and still be evasive, he would just rather do enough to win the round than try to win the fight.

I still think Machida was playing the fight safe because we have seen him be more aggressive and impressive.


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

I don't know if this will make sense to a lot of people, but I find Machida _entertaining_ but not exciting. Exciting would go to Wanderlei, Anderson, Big Nog, etc. But I do love watching Machida fight, but at the same time I don't feel like he's an exciting fighter. It's kind of paradoxical but it makes sense in my head...i think:confused02:


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

Tripod87 said:


> I don't know if this will make sense to a lot of people, but I find Machida _entertaining_ but not exciting. Exciting would go to Wanderlei, Anderson, Big Nog, etc. But I do love watching Machida fight, but at the same time I don't feel like he's an exciting fighter. It's kind of paradoxical but it makes sense in my head...i think:confused02:


makes sense to me.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

When Lyoto's fights slow down, it's usually because his opponent can't figure out what to do.


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

vandalian said:


> When Lyoto's fights slow down, it's usually because his opponent can't figure out what to do.


Good point, I found round 1 to be much faster paced than round 2. I felt like most people were bored from the fight mostly because of that round.


----------



## trey_trey (May 8, 2008)

i am very pleased with his performance. all the tito nuthuggers were saying all week how "he wont have an answer for tito's takedowns" .looked to me that he was the one taking tito down! i loved every second of it! that knee was devastating to tito. i think he (tito) knew it was over then?raise01:


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

It's freaky how Lyoto is always so calm. He must have ice in his blood. The way he reacted to that sub attempt was impressive.


----------



## Warchild (Feb 5, 2008)

That was impressive but I think if Tito didn't try to transition to an armbar then we might have been looking at a different outcome.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

extremely entertaining. He is just impressive to watch, so light on his feet, so quick, always ready to counter. His kicks are awesome. I love watching him fight.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Lyoto is the San Antonio Spurs of MMA. Intelligent, efficient, poised, effective, successful, and for me quite boring to watch.


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

sirdilznik said:


> Lyoto is the San Antonio Spurs of MMA. Intelligent, efficient, poised, effective, successful, and for me quite boring to watch.


How can you say ginobili and parker aren't exciting? Now Duncan on the other hand...just looking at his face makes me feel bored haha. He's always so emotionless (except for a few rare times)


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Boring as hell, but my boy made me some money last night so i cant complain.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

Nine out of thirteen fights have gone to decision. That is boring to me. Seems more like he's fighting for points than to finish someone. Yes I can appreciate how hard it is for another fighter to get a hold of him, but it's boring as hell watching it happen. He shuffles and jumps around, does a leg kick or two, rinse repeat. I'd say he gets very little on octagon control and aggression. Grappling he's obviously strong. Striking, he's accurate but doesn't throw enough combos. He's more entertaining to watch than Tim, but not by much.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I love watching Machida fight, definitely voted entertaining.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Boring to me, great poll topic.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Tripod87 said:


> How can you say ginobili and parker aren't exciting? Now Duncan on the other hand...just looking at his face makes me feel bored haha. He's always so emotionless (except for a few rare times)


I didn't say Ginobli or Parker. I meant the Spurs as a team and the style they play. Many people, including myself, find it boring to watch, though it is extremely effective. However if you want to use a single player, then Tim Duncan (as you mentioned) is the perfect example. He's almost always emotionless, never flashy, just goes about his business. When great players are talked about, much like Machida, he often gets overlooked because of his style, despite the fact that he's possibly the greatest Power Forward of all time.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

It depends on what you consider boring or exciting, I like to watch him fight because his foot work, angles, his set up of strikes and elusiveness is fairly novel, I don’t know of any other fighter who has that style (its more of a hybrid than Karate).

I think there is much to be learned from his style.

He’s not as aggressive as some and he doesn’t do all of his damage from a single series of strikes but he seems able to pick apart his opponents while avoiding any real damage by movement and good foot-work (similar to Anderson Silva).


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

It's not terribly exciting or boring. Elusiveness is part of his style it's not like he was pulling a Kalib Starnes. 

I don't think he cares wether his style is exciting or not and neither do I, the important thing is, is that he gets the W.

Machida counts on his opponents to become impatient and frustrated so he can counter.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

Rated said:


> Machida vs. W. Silva would be an exciting fight. Someone will most likely get KO'd in that fight because their styles are polar opposites. Would be an entertaining fight for sure.


I disagree and also feel Wandy would reject it if the fight was offered. He likes to deliver excitement to his fans and will do what it takes to make things exciting. While conditioning wise he can keep chasing Machida down, it wouldn't really be fun to watch and I think he knows that.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

I'd say it's quite interesting to watch his fights. It's not the edge of your seat "holy shit!" thing like watching Wandy or Anderson Silva fight, rather, it's more like you watch Machida's fights a few times and then go "damn, how the hell did he do that?" And every time you rewatch his fights you see another subtle slick move, and you kinda wonder how he did it.


----------



## BazDaManUk (May 27, 2007)

I like machida but I think because of his lack of power he might not win the title, someone will end up rocking him as he steps up.


I think his next fight should be against Thiago Silva.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

How can you not like this?


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

the funny thing is if there was 30 more seconds in the first round the fight would have been over. Ans Machida has ALWAYS hurt the other guy at somepoint in time during the fight. Sooo its not like he jabing the whole fight or running.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Tripod87 said:


> I don't know if this will make sense to a lot of people, but I find Machida _entertaining_ but not exciting. Exciting would go to Wanderlei, Anderson, Big Nog, etc. But I do love watching Machida fight, but at the same time I don't feel like he's an exciting fighter. It's kind of paradoxical but it makes sense in my head...i think:confused02:


Pretty much exactly what I think. The Tito Fight was very entertaining. one minute he's doing flashy switch kicks the next he is like a shadow with Tito shooting for a takedown only to fing Lyoto isn't stood there anymore.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

BazDaManUk said:


> I like machida but I think because of his lack of power he might not win the title, someone will end up rocking him as he steps up.
> 
> 
> I think his next fight should be against Thiago Silva.


Lack of power isn't a problem for Machida. While he may not have that one shot KO ability, he does not really lack power. See the gif of the knee to Tito's liver.


----------



## BazDaManUk (May 27, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> Lack of power isn't a problem for Machida. While he may not have that one shot KO ability, he does not really lack power. See the gif of the knee to Tito's liver.


that type of shot is guna hurt from anyone though, it was just an excellent execution, which is what he's about.

I like his faints and leg kicks too but I see someone like wandy beating him, I think tito troubled him in the 3rd round and I was suprised to see machida nearly get subbed lol but I think that was due to his weak GnP, unless he was just tired, but from what?

I like him though, its just I think he can be beaten by an aggressor who can take shots.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm a big Machida fan. In my opinion he has the smartest fighting style. Its so unorthadox and the people that find it boring dont understand the technical side of it, its brilliant.


----------



## Joe"JLau"Lauzon (May 17, 2008)

I find his style boring, but I dont blame him at all. He wins with it. And as long as he continues to win and stop people like Tito in their tracks he's going to keep doing it and I would too. But his fights are boring to me. Yes, I appreciate his technicality and wish there was more fighters that technical, but the majority find it boring. If he had more of a killer instinct to finish instead of letting it go to decision every fight, then I'd consider him one of the best LHW but until then I'll just consider him a very technical fighter with great potential but isn't capitalizing on it. You can tell me if he had tried he couldn't have finished Tito.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

With that knee Tito recovered very well wich isnt that surprising. But if there was more time in the 1st round the fight would have been over. Cant really say he isnt capitalizing.


----------



## Joe"JLau"Lauzon (May 17, 2008)

I just meant at any point of the fight he could've finished Tito if he would've tried hard enough. He's got all the skills he just needs to use them offensively more.


----------



## Chipper (May 22, 2008)

Whats the difference between Ortiz vs Machida and Sanchez vs Koscheck?

Ortiz came foward.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

I dont know why people aren't impressed by his performance he did a great job.

he always kept his cool even when he was in the arm bar/triangle.

he mad tito look like a fool by applying a little bit of soft style applications and literally ran circles around Tito. 

then whenever tito looked for a takedown he threw tito like a rag doll.

what do you guys want he dogged the attacks and counted with some grate strikes. I loved watching his strikes especially the kicks he threw.

he fought and olmost perfect fight and tito never knew when or what he was going to throw


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

i dont find him exciting, but hes fights are entertaining..

i enjoy watching him move around and strike, especially when he pulls stuff like switch kicks..


all im thinking atm is..


machida vs anderson silva. holy smokes!

Can you imagine that!


----------



## zombes (Mar 4, 2007)

I choose Entertaining not only because he is a master at his craft but also because of all the silly posts from people that come on here complaining about the way he made it difficult for Tito to do anything. He destroyed Tito and that is still not enough for some people. I find that amusing.


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

if there was more time at the end of the first round it could have been stopped..


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> I don't think he cares wether his style is exciting or not and neither do I, the important thing is, is that he gets the W.


That is essentially how Tim fought... Not to win, but to not lose. That isn't anything to look up to.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

joey__stalin said:


> That is essentially how Tim fought... Not to win, but to not lose. That isn't anything to look up to.


If it wins you two belts, like it did to Tim, yes it is.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

Machida is exciting. But don't forget to mention technical, athletic, undefeated, intelligent, respectful and gracious.
It's an adjective fest! :thumb02:


----------



## recon6991 (Nov 21, 2007)

I think he is exciting, but I could see, to a drunk average fan where he comes off as boring because he is very smart about when he chooses to engage and he doesn't brawl, being so technical is kind of looks like it he is running, but the man is great at what he does! As the guy above he said, its an adjective fest


----------



## trey_trey (May 8, 2008)

cezwan said:


> i dont find him exciting, but hes fights are entertaining..
> 
> i enjoy watching him move around and strike, especially when he pulls stuff like switch kicks..
> 
> ...


it will never happen. they train together along with belfort and big nog!


----------



## mike123 (May 25, 2007)

just because he has great technical skill does not mean he is an exciting fighter to watch. Personally i find him boring



wukkadb said:


> How can you not like this?


i loved that, it was just the other 14 minutes 57 seconds of the fight that made me yawn


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

im pretty sure i hit harder than him when i was an infant, and knew better than to throw jumping double kicks.

also if you wanna fight, you should fight, not run backwards.

i dont care if your not aggressive, but hes way far and beyond a counter puncher. he makes bernard hopkins look like an exciting fighter.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

wallysworld191 said:


> im pretty sure i hit harder than him when i was an infant, and knew better than to throw jumping double kicks.
> 
> also if you wanna fight, you should fight, not run backwards.
> 
> i dont care if your not aggressive, but hes way far and beyond a counter puncher. he makes bernard hopkins look like an exciting fighter.


Wow, how did you get all of that rep with posts like that? You're being serious? I'm just going to stop looking at the Lyoto threads because they just turn into unwarranted bashing and posts that resemble special ed class...or an infant, right?

Obviously, I find his fighs entertaining and voted as such. Liddell and Lyoto both went three rounds with Tito. He isn't exactly easy to finish. Liddell also took more damage. Does that make him more of an exciting fighter? Is it the KO power? Looking at the above gift, that is pretty darn close to a knockout right there...from a body blow.


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

I understand Machida's style and respect it. Lets start there. But is it fun to watch? Personally, I thought he pulled almost as boring a match as Kalib Starnes. Let's face it, he defended well but a few leg taps don't constitute for an offense. I have to credit on the takedown and that beautiful knee though. I hate Tito but was sorely dissapointed by Machida's lack of killer instinct. He could have CRUSHED Ortiz if he tried.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Tito is a very tough guy to finish, no matter who you are. Couture, Cote, Evans, Belfort and Silva all had chances to put him away, but didn't. He's a tough guy.
If we're going to say Machida has no power because he didn't finish Tito, then we have to say anyone not named Chuck Liddell has no power.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

People who find Lyoto tooling fools to be boring, need to have their brains checked. Well, if they have any brains, that is.

Lyoto's had more exciting fights than boring one's, and most are just following the current, "lolzzz Lyoto is lyke Starnes, he is so boring" trend. Really, it's like mouth breather central.

The guy is an intelligent fighter, who tries to win rather than get stupid and lose. So what that he doesn't throw wild ass haymakers? Seriously people, you need to realize that dudes want to win and shit, and dudes have skill and will use that skill to win. Machida makes his opponents look stupid. It's entertaining.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I posted gifs in other threads and made the same points.

-He's not running
-It is smart not to stay stationary and get the shit beat out of you
-He crippled Tito with a body shot to the liver 
-Brazillian kick

My only complaint is that Lyoto needs to let his hands go more, they're good enough to strike with.


----------



## dwn4THECOUNT (May 9, 2008)

zzzzzzzzzzz huh?? fights over?? machida won by decision? again??? gotta give props to him for being a technical fighter but man is he a boring fighter, id rather watch paint dry then watch him. 

next fight

Machida vs Starnes


----------



## Klrinstank (May 26, 2008)

I am pretty sure everything has already been said ..... anyways i think it was a fun fight to watch if your really a fan of mma but if your just a casual fan like my wife it was kind of boring. She just wants to see some blood and takedowns but i can appreciate the more technical side of the fight.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

For me Machida is one of the most exciting fighters in the UFC, he always puts and interesting perfomance, in particular the Tito fight had me on the edge of my seat the whole time, just with every dodged punch, every avoided and defended takedown i was left guessing if Machida was going to be able to keep avoiding damage the whole fight while delivering those beautiful yet effective counters of him. The Takedown, Knee and Triangle/Arm Bar were excelent peak points for the drama this fight brought

Some people need to appreciaty a fight not as a slugfest but rather as a story being told in the ring/cage


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

Damone said:


> People who find Lyoto tooling fools to be boring, need to have their brains checked. Well, if they have any brains, that is.
> 
> Lyoto's had more exciting fights than boring one's, and most are just following the current, "lolzzz Lyoto is lyke Starnes, he is so boring" trend. Really, it's like mouth breather central.
> 
> The guy is an intelligent fighter, who tries to win rather than get stupid and lose. So what that he doesn't throw wild ass haymakers? Seriously people, you need to realize that dudes want to win and shit, and dudes have skill and will use that skill to win. Machida makes his opponents look stupid. It's entertaining.


Maybe you should have your brain checked buddy. Look at the poll, over 40% of people on the poll thinks he's boring. Machida makes his opponents AND himself look stupid. How about you not tell people they have no brains because they think a certain fighter is boring. HE IS BORING. My opinion just as you think he's not boring, get over yourselves...


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

I like Machida. His stand-up is technical and I'm sure people who just want to see two guys winging punches won't like it. Each to their own.


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

mike123 said:


> just because he has great technical skill does not mean he is an exciting fighter to watch. Personally i find him boring
> 
> 
> 
> i loved that, it was just the other 14 minutes 57 seconds of the fight that made me yawn


Well, as somebody else mentioned, entertainment is subjective. It depends on whether somebody watches MMA to see displays of skill or to see people get TKFO'd.

D'ya hate the ground game too, Mike? =P


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

> Look at the poll, over 40% of people on the poll thinks he's boring.


And that makes me very, very sad.



> Machida makes his opponents AND himself look stupid.


Machida makes himself look stupid by schooling his opponent and taking no damage? Interesting.



> How about you not tell people they have no brains because they think a certain fighter is boring.


If you think a fighter's, "boring," then at least state why you think so, and not, "He's like Kalib Starnes!!!! He runs!!!" What Lyoto does is nothing like Starnes, and I really don't get why people think he's so boring. He's only had, what, one fight in the UFC that could be considered boring (David Heath fight)? I can't see how anyone would think his fights with Sokky, Nakamura, Hoger and even Ortiz are boring. What, is it because he goes to decisions? 



> HE IS BORING.


You might want to explain why he's so boring.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

js9234 said:


> Maybe you should have your brain checked buddy. Look at the poll, over 40% of people on the poll thinks he's boring.


And guess what? That means 60% (i.e. THE MAJORITY OF POSTERS HERE) think he's entertaining.



js9234 said:


> Machida makes his opponents AND himself look stupid.


He hardly makes himself look stupid. He deals out absolute domination without receiving a scratch, how is that stupid? He just made EliteXC's latest signing look completely useless in the UFC.




js9234 said:


> How about you not tell people they have no brains because they think a certain fighter is boring.


I agree that was out of line..



js9234 said:


> HE IS BORING.


..nevermind what I just said.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

js9234 said:


> Maybe you should have your brain checked buddy. Look at the poll, over 40% of people on the poll thinks he's boring. Machida makes his opponents AND himself look stupid. How about you not tell people they have no brains because they think a certain fighter is boring. HE IS BORING. My opinion just as you think he's not boring, get over yourselves...


You have by far the most annoying and misinformed posts on this site over this last weekend. Congrats...:thumbsdown:

Keep the neg reps coming, tough guy. They hurt oh so much.


----------



## Joe"JLau"Lauzon (May 17, 2008)

I don't think it's fair to say that you aren't a true fan if you don't like Machida's fighting style and think it's boring. I understand what he does, and I think it's pretty smart. However, I think he should at least finish a fight against one of the better fighters to prove that he really is that good, especially after he says he's gonna knock out one out. He could be much more aggressive and be just as effective and avoid the damage the same if he'd go in, hit or kick, and move out of range before the opponent can react, rinse and repeat more often. Then his opponents would get just as frustrated, have more damage done, and still make stupid mistakes he could capitalize on. The truth is while it is entertaining to see his precision and technicality, it also makes for a boring fight.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

All_In_GSP said:


> You have by far the most annoying and misinformed posts on this site over this last weekend. Congrats...:thumbsdown:
> 
> Keep the neg reps coming, tough guy. They hurt oh so much.


You're the one that's been neg repping and leaving stupid messages so what the **** are you talking about. I wasn't wanting to get into a pissing contest over this because I don't care for a fighters style. I find it boring, my opinion. I just think he relies on the Karate point system to rack up points to go to a decision and is scared to get hit. It is my opinion, you don't have to neg rep for my opinion, at least I'm not telling everyone what to think. I came on here to express my point of view with others and see how other people saw the fight. Maybe listening to other peoples POV could have made me see it differently, I didn'tt get a chance to take in everything everyone said because I was busy defending what I and others think. YES, I understand he's techincal, he's got skills but it's just not the style I prefer. If you prefer it then fine, I'm not telling you that you're gay and don't know anyhting about MMA over it because I understand it is your opinion. Keep neg repping me, I don't care, I am here to discuss MMA and learn just like most of the people on here.


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

Listen I fight Thai, i box, i do submission wrestling, and i plan on going pro in mma before to long. i spend all day everyday hanging out with other fighters. 
all in gsp, thats why my rep bar is nice and strong.
damone you and me agree on most things, but i just really dont like watching this guy. id rather eat a taco and watch k1 high lights.

what im trying to get at is, from a fighters perspective hes running away. to me every time you try to not engage at all, its pretty much running away. this is a fight, you should fight. part of the judging is based on aggression, so when you have 0 how can you be scoring so many points?

i think machida is a good fighter ya, sure, thats fine. hes just not really any fun for me to watch. ive seen much more exciting high school wrestling matches.


everyone keeps throwing this technical word around like it has absolutely zero meaning. machida is so technical, hes a technical strike, hes such a technician.

i hate to break it to you but hes not...at all...

this isnt a karate point sparring match, touching your opponent in mma doesnt mean a whole lot. 

if i were a thai trainer (which i do some times) id pretty much tell his technique to go back to the drawing board. he doesnt turn his kicks over, he doesnt snap his hips on punches, his knees are up and not forward, and he throws things that leave him in danger and do no damage (jumping double kick.) and his hands are often low. he throws counters but they arent solid, he just throws a punch that land. hes very accurate though.

maybe he has good technical karate, but as far as real fighting styles go, yeah hes not technical at all, just accurate counter puncher, who throws alot of strikes. 

his style is frustrating. to the guy who hes supposed to fight (because hes not fighting hes just surviving) and to the audience because they paid to see a fight.

also tito's shots didnt look as good as the 15 year old that trains in my gym so please stop blowing his tdd, soko took him down, im betting some other people could too. i donno what happend to tito but he looked awful


machida should fight rashad.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

i know exactly what happened to tito, his name is lyoto, and he is a ghost. he solidifies at the exact moment of impact, and then he is no longer there.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

wallysworld191 said:


> maybe he has good technical karate, *but as far as real fighting styles go*, yeah hes not technical at all, just accurate counter puncher, who throws alot of strikes.


You claim to know what you're talking about, then you say Karate's not a real fighting style? Just because the style is different from what is traditional in Muay Thai does not mean it's not a "real fighting style". Lyoto's proving that karate can be very effective in MMA, something no one else has done before.



wallysworld191 said:


> his style is frustrating. to the guy who hes supposed to fight (because hes not fighting hes just surviving) and to the audience because they paid to see a fight.


If he wasn't fighting, he wouldn't be winning. :thumbsdown:



wallysworld191 said:


> also tito's shots didnt look as good as the 15 year old that trains in my gym so please stop blowing his tdd, *soko took him down, im betting some other people could too*. i donno what happend to tito but he looked awful


Sokoudjou is a very strong judoka, it's not really shocking he can take people down, and even so, he was swept as soon as he took Lyoto down.



wallysworld191 said:


> machida should fight rashad.


You make no sense at all. You claim Machida's a boring fighter, and then you want to put him up against Rashad whose last few fights have been less eventful than Machida's.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

I think he is implying a boring battle royale is in order. The poll results are pretty close, close enough to justify people saying he is exciting and close enough to justify people saying he is boring. It's a pretty safe bet that everyone posting here has seen him fight and has made up their own mind already. Great poll, repped.


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> You claim to know what you're talking about, then you say Karate's not a real fighting style? Just because the style is different from what is traditional in Muay Thai does not mean it's not a "real fighting style". Lyoto's proving that karate can be very effective in MMA, something no one else has done before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well lets look at how other karate guys have faired....oh yeah thats right, awful. 
he doesnt win because of his skills in karate.

soko has strong judo, but that doesnt make him the best take down guy around, and soko's bjj skills are apparently not so hot.

i say rashad because i think it would be a good match up, although boring. i think they are pretty equal in almost all aspects.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

wallysworld191 said:


> well lets look at how other karate guys have faired....oh yeah thats right, awful.
> he doesnt win because of his skills in karate.


That's what makes him unique though. He's the ONLY karate guy who has dominated top competition in MMA. His adaptation of that fighting style to the sport is definitely part of why he wins. How can you prepare for a guy who has a style that no one else does? I can't believe I'm hearing that karate isn't a "real fighting style" from a martial artist.



wallysworld191 said:


> soko has strong judo, but that doesnt make him the best take down guy around, and soko's bjj skills are apparently not so hot.


We don't know much about Sokoudjou's BJJ, but I suspect his ground game isn't too bad considering judo consists of ground fighting as well as throws.

Even then, he's a HUGE LHW and he's explosive as hell, but be that as it may, he was still swept with ease.




wallysworld191 said:


> i say rashad because i think it would be a good match up, although boring. i think they are pretty equal in almost all aspects.


Except Rashad Evans lucked out with a draw against Tito Ortiz, and Lyoto mentally and physically raped Tito. Lyoto's a better striker, he has better jitz, and I think he could stuff Rashad's takedowns.

Machida via UD.


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

wallysworld191 said:


> Listen I fight Thai, i box, i do submission wrestling, and i plan on going pro in mma before to long.
> 
> what im trying to get at is, from a fighters perspective hes running away. to me every time you try to not engage at all, its pretty much running away. this is a fight, you should fight. part of the judging is based on aggression, so when you have 0 how can you be scoring so many points?


I think that's a very Thai boxing mentality. They're not huge fans of stick and move. On the other hand, many consider that to be the epitome of western boxing. 





wallysworld191 said:


> everyone keeps throwing this technical word around like it has absolutely zero meaning. machida is so technical, hes a technical strike, hes such a technician.
> 
> i hate to break it to you but hes not...at all...
> 
> ...


Again, that is true from one vantage point, but not necessarily another. 

I'm going to use boxing as an example once more. The fundamentals of boxing encourage VERY powerful punches, a high guard, and conservative motions. However, a lot of fighters branch out from the pure essentials. In boxing, you see tons of arm-punches used for scoring, philly shells, and people bent over at the waist while slipping or ducking. Yet that's still considered acceptable technique, when keeping in mind that its for outscoring. 

Also, you can't deny that Lyoto's footwork and controlling of distance isn't technical.


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

yeah that soko roll was pretty rough, and i expected him to be good on the ground because of the judo, but maybe its just something he didnt spend his time training that. alot of wrestlers just shoot double legs all day and dont spend much time on the cradle or what have you. 

and yeah thats more of a thai thing. but western boxing promotes getting inside and fighting too. atleast cusdamata style.

i used to do karate back in the day, got a black sash in kung fu too. i just dont see them holding up in a fight very well.


----------



## recon6991 (Nov 21, 2007)

Look at Titos face after the fight- how did he not do damage? Then look at Lyotos... and when you neg rep someone have balls and leave a name.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

wallysworld191 said:


> i used to do karate back in the day, got a black sash in kung fu too. i just dont see them holding up in a fight very well.


Well, Lyoto Machida is proving that karate CAN be highly effective in fights, so that preconceived notion is really thrown out the window.:dunno:


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

wallysworld191 said:


> part of the judging is based on aggression, so when you have 0 how can you be scoring so many points?





wallysworld191 said:


> maybe he has good technical karate, but as far as real fighting styles go, yeah hes not technical at all, just accurate counter puncher, who throws alot of strikes.


He has no agression but throws lots of strikes? How do reconcile those two opposing arguments? And also how is Karate any less a fighting than Muay Thai?



wallysworld191 said:


> he throws things that leave him in danger and do no damage (jumping double kick.)


First he is running away and now he is putting himself in danger? Also if he is putting himself in danger how come he never gets hit?

No offence meant but your argument is full of contradictions. No matter what Lyoto does you find fault with it.


----------



## WarM4chine (May 7, 2008)

Kin said:


> Someone suggested that a poll should be made on this topic. As you can see, I agreed. Though this is a long-debated topic, it'd be nice to see an official tally of people's opinions.
> 
> Choose your answer and tell us your reason for it.
> 
> ...


Machida is bad for the sport. Part of being a good fighter is keeping the crowd in it. You're fooling yourself if you think that he's a good fighter. Does he win? Obviously but at the expense of being painfully boring. I love to see a great grappling/JJ match because thereis so much happening. Machida just dances and slips a few shots here and there. Effective but boring as hell and annoying when you pay 55 bucks for a PPV. I couldn't disagree with you more.


----------



## Wanna-be (Apr 23, 2007)

Agreed, WarM4chine. Well put.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

WarM4chine said:


> Machida is bad for the sport. Part of being a good fighter is keeping the crowd in it. You're fooling yourself if you think that he's a good fighter. Does he win? Obviously but at the expense of being painfully boring. I love to see a great grappling/JJ match because thereis so much happening. Machida just dances and slips a few shots here and there. Effective but boring as hell and annoying when you pay 55 bucks for a PPV. I couldn't disagree with you more.


That attitude is bad for the sport. If you truly appreciate the intricacies of the game, Machida's style should appeal to you. No one's fooling themselves that he's a good fighter, just look at his record. He's made every single one of his opponents look stupid and ineffective, while picking them apart in impressive fashion. If you don't like it, great, I really don't mind. But please, stop making stupid claims that he's "not a good fighter".

You know the old adage, "it takes two to tango"? That applies perfectly to MMA, in that every opponent Lyoto has faced has directly fallen into his gameplan, and failed to really push him. How can you blame him for pulling off exactly what he trains to do without blaming his opponents for trying to make him slip-up?

Seriously, some people just need to think things through before they post.


----------



## WarM4chine (May 7, 2008)

Fedor>all said:


> That attitude is bad for the sport. If you truly appreciate the intricacies of the game, Machida's style should appeal to you. No one's fooling themselves that he's a good fighter, just look at his record. He's made every single one of his opponents look stupid and ineffective, while picking them apart in impressive fashion. If you don't like it, great, I really don't mind. But please, stop making stupid claims that he's "not a good fighter".
> 
> You know the old adage, "it takes two to tango"? That applies perfectly to MMA, in that every opponent Lyoto has faced has directly fallen into his gameplan, and failed to really push him. How can you blame him for pulling off exactly what he trains to do without blaming his opponents for trying to make him slip-up?
> 
> Seriously, some people just need to think things through before they post.


You're welcome to your opinion, as unrealistic as it is. I'll say it again, he is NOT a good fighter. He is an effective fighter that bores the hell out the majority of viewers. 

Lyoto Machida is bad for MMA.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

WarM4chine said:


> You're welcome to your opinion, as unrealistic as it is. I'll say it again, he is NOT a good fighter. He is an effective fighter that bores the hell out the majority of viewers.
> 
> Lyoto Machida is bad for MMA.


I was unaware that 45% was now a majority...


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

WarM4chine said:


> You're welcome to your opinion, as unrealistic as it is.


What's unrealistic about what I said?



WarM4chine said:


> I'll say it again, he is NOT a good fighter. He is an effective fighter that bores the hell out the majority of viewers.


Contradict much? How can you not be a "good fighter" but be "effective"? That makes no sense at all. You're clearly mixing-up your terms. Machida is a great fighter, just look at his resume. He may not be "entertaining"--the word you're probably thinking of--which is entirely subjective, and something I disagree with you on as well, but it's entirely "unrealistic" to say he's not a "good fighter".



WarM4chine said:


> Lyoto Machida is bad for MMA.


Once again, your attitude is bad for MMA. MMA fans should be open to variety, and there's really no one out there that fights the way Machida does, and to some people --such as myself--that's entertaining to watch. Everyone thought watching Royce Gracie was boring at first because NO ONE fought like him, people thought he was just holding onto guys and hugging them. Now the entire sport is indebted to the Gracie's and their--at the time--peculiar martial art.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

WarM4chine said:


> Machida is bad for the sport. Part of being a good fighter is keeping the crowd in it. You're fooling yourself if you think that he's a good fighter. Does he win? Obviously but at the expense of being painfully boring. I love to see a great grappling/JJ match because thereis so much happening. Machida just dances and slips a few shots here and there. Effective but boring as hell and annoying when you pay 55 bucks for a PPV. I couldn't disagree with you more.


If the UFC doesn't give Machida a title shot because he's boring, I don't want to hear anyone complain about how major media won't cover MMA. Refusing to give a winning fighter the shot he deserves bcause he's not fun to watch completely nullifies any right the UFC has to claim that MMA is a sport and worthy of coverage. They might as well start doing cross promotions with the WWE.


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

FunkYou said:


> He has no agression but throws lots of strikes? How do reconcile those two opposing arguments? And also how is Karate any less a fighting than Muay Thai?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


umm, aggression involves intent not how many punches you throw...if i throw 1 punch with all my might and you throw ten while falling down running away, whos the aggressive one?

also if i had a clone and i did muay thai and he did karate....id kill him. punches thrown from your hip and snap kicks are "whack dawg"


----------



## recon6991 (Nov 21, 2007)

So, yet again, he is running away while kicking Titos ass? How exactly does that work? Keeping the distance in order to utilize one's set of skills and running away are two very different things. Also, that knee from Machida seemed aggressive, the takedown was pretty aggressive. Tito's face at the end of the fight made it seem like Lyoto wasn't running away from, but making Tito fight Lyoto's fight, which (correct me if I'm wrong) is smart.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

wallysworld191 said:


> umm, aggression involves intent not how many punches you throw...if i throw 1 punch with all my might and you throw ten while falling down running away, whos the aggressive one?
> 
> also if i had a clone and i did muay thai and he did karate....id kill him. punches thrown from your hip and snap kicks are "whack dawg"


I would say aggression could be measured by willingness to throw punches. When they are on the mat near the end with Machida on Top you can see how Tito's leg was all red where it had been repeatedly hit with force. And Tito's did n't look like Machida had been affectionatly stroking it either. So he was obviously being aggresive even by your reasoning. 

Plus his knee to the liver looked aggressive. As did the fact that he took Tito down and had there been another 10 to 20 seconds left in the round when he did he looked like he was about to aggressivly finish Tito. 

He was more aggressive than Tito but no one here is lambasting him for not being exciting even though once it was clear he couldn't get Lyoto down he had nothing to offer. To me someone who is skilled at attack and defense both on his feet and on the ground is far more enteratinig than a one trick pony. 

I like a brawl as much as the next guy but how can you not find someone out thinking and out fighting everyone he fights entertaining? Or at the very least appreciate his skill and ability?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

> Machida is bad for the sport. Part of being a good fighter is keeping the crowd in it. You're fooling yourself if you think that he's a good fighter. Does he win? Obviously but at the expense of being painfully boring. I love to see a great grappling/JJ match because thereis so much happening. Machida just dances and slips a few shots here and there. Effective but boring as hell and annoying when you pay 55 bucks for a PPV. I couldn't disagree with you more.


So, how many Machida fights have you actually seen? I'm going to guess maybe 2, and those were his fights with Ortiz and Heath.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

didnt read the whole thread so if stated already forgive....but it seems to me that machida's style is obviously different and some may call it boring..(i refer to those people as idiots) either way its a different style that has to be accounted for in the cage or your gonna lose to the guy. Also, if you have ever studied any martial art Muay Thai , Karate, Tae Kwon Do for gods sake then you must appreciate Machidas style in one way or the other, A Muay Thai fighter may be more effective and may dominate a fighter like Machda, i dont see it that way i think Machida would do fine against a guy like Wandy(the Wandy we saw Sat night) but the reality is Machida would probably just take that fight to the ground, not sayin Wandy isnt totally fine with that but the point is he has enough in his arsenal to compete with the best...:thumb02:


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Dude, the Tito fight wasn't boring to me. It was a good fight and Machida showed great skills (although I was pulling for Tito).


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> didnt read the whole thread so if stated already forgive....but it seems to me that machida's style is obviously different and some may call it boring..(i refer to those people as idiots) either way its a different style that has to be accounted for in the cage or your gonna lose to the guy. Also, if you have ever studied any martial art Muay Thai , Karate, Tae Kwon Do for gods sake then you must appreciate Machidas style in one way or the other, A Muay Thai fighter may be more effective and may dominate a fighter like Machda, i dont see it that way i think Machida would do fine against a guy like Wandy(the Wandy we saw Sat night) but the reality is Machida would probably just take that fight to the ground, not sayin Wandy isnt totally fine with that but the point is he has enough in his arsenal to compete with the best...:thumb02:


You are obviously the idiot. You tell people they are idiots because they find someone boring. That is pure stupidity. I have trained Muay Thai, Tae Kwon Do and Hapkido and still do train Muay Thai and I don't find him exciting. He has an effctive style for the POINT system. I don't HAVE to appreciate his style. You stupid people can't tell people what to think. Explain it the best you can and let them make their own decisions instead of calling them stupid for not agreeing. I'm not gonna name call anymore but wanted to get my point across. Like I said just explain your point of view and let us decide what to think instead of thinking we're stupid because we don't agree. I'm not calling you stupid because you think he's exciting because that is your opinion. This whole Machida thing is getting out of hand. Some people think he's exciting some not. Why not just leave it at that.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Ok. I voted boring. Before you start trashing me and all that shit just hold up one second. He is a smart fight, but I personally hate his fighting technique. I made some stupid posts the night of the UFC, but I was hammered and pissed off. I think that after watching the fight a second time since I barely remember the first time that good that TIto should have defiantly pushed the fight more. Lyoto is a great fighter and he would defiantly be the HUGE next big thing if he could actually land some combos. If he gets a good hit he just backs of. Follow it up man. I really look forward to seeing him fight again were he can defiantly do more than jab jab or one kick. He is a good fighter, but his style of fighting pisses me off, or maybe it was just cause Tito was losing. Bottom line: Style is boring, but affective.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

js9234 said:


> You are obviously the idiot. You tell people they are idiots because they find someone boring. That is pure stupidity. I have trained Muay Thai, Tae Kwon Do and Hapkido and still do train Muay Thai and I don't find him exciting. He has an effctive style for the POINT system. I don't HAVE to appreciate his style. You stupid people can't tell people what to think. Explain it the best you can and let them make their own decisions instead of calling them stupid for not agreeing. I'm not gonna name call anymore but wanted to get my point across. Like I said just explain your point of view and let us decide what to think instead of thinking we're stupid because we don't agree. I'm not calling you stupid because you think he's exciting because that is your opinion. This whole Machida thing is getting out of hand. Some people think he's exciting some not. Why not just leave it at that.


get laid dude!!!!! your the only person who took that post personally...sorry for you, and by the way its completely legitimate for me to think people who who find the style boring are idiots, most likely none have any experience in studying the arts...you dont appreciate art your an idiot.. thats an opinion, and it happens to be mine sorry you idiot!!!lol:thumb02:most of the people who talk shit on these threads have never studied the arts and are not used to seeing real talent when its in front of them, regardless of whether they find it boring or not, your getting confused....


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> get laid dude!!!!! your the only person who took that post personally...sorry for you, and by the way its completely legitimate for me to think people who who find the style boring are idiots, most likely none have any experience in studying the arts...you dont appreciate art your an idiot.. thats an opinion, and it happens to be mine sorry you idiot!!!lol:thumb02:most of the people who talk shit on these threads have never studied the arts and are not used to seeing real talent when its in front of them, regardless of whether they find it boring or not, your getting confused....


How the hell am I getting confused? That doesn't even make sense. I'm not taking it personal, people TELLING others how to think and who they should like is stupid and annoying. Everyone is entitled to their own opinions. I'm just gonna agree to disagree cause I'm tired of defending my opinion. It's just an opinion, no big deal.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

js9234 said:


> How the hell am I getting confused? That doesn't even make sense. I'm not taking it personal, people TELLING others how to think and who they should like is stupid and annoying. Everyone is entitled to their own opinions. I'm just gonna agree to disagree cause I'm tired of defending my opinion. It's just an opinion, no big deal.


I think you can read...go back and tell me where I tell anyone what they should think...I simply said to me they are idiots...NOT js9234 this is what you should think....see your the only person who read that post that took it that way. maybe you have some issues that you need to work out, try my suggestion...get laid. Lyoto's style is unique and in my opinion an art form that some people dont even know they are seeing to appreciate......try a blonde with big tits


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

js9234 said:


> You are obviously the idiot. You tell people they are idiots because they find someone boring. That is pure stupidity. I have trained Muay Thai, Tae Kwon Do and Hapkido and still do train Muay Thai and I don't find him exciting. He has an effctive style for the POINT system. I don't HAVE to appreciate his style. You stupid people can't tell people what to think. Explain it the best you can and let them make their own decisions instead of calling them stupid for not agreeing. I'm not gonna name call anymore but wanted to get my point across. Like I said just explain your point of view and let us decide what to think instead of thinking we're stupid because we don't agree. I'm not calling you stupid because you think he's exciting because that is your opinion. This whole Machida thing is getting out of hand. Some people think he's exciting some not. Why not just leave it at that.


And you wonder why I neg repped you the first time. You're over the top, emotional, and moody. *Insert menstrual joke* He said right before his post that he hadn't read the entire thread, so to take that personally was already brash. Relax a little bit before you start shooting off at the mouth and keyboard, firing away neg reps and insults.



Pyros said:


> If the UFC doesn't give Machida a title shot because he's boring, I don't want to hear anyone complain about how major media won't cover MMA. Refusing to give a winning fighter the shot he deserves bcause he's not fun to watch completely nullifies any right the UFC has to claim that MMA is a sport and worthy of coverage. They might as well start doing cross promotions with the WWE.


Is that someone else's post?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

js9234...negged rep me for an opinion, I tried to explain to him that people share opinions on this forum....read the posts he very tense type dude...i suggested some TLC....


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

try this for an avatar...


----------



## Pokinatcha (Apr 27, 2008)

I found the Machida vs. Ortiz fight boring yes.

Probably because I was hoping for some fireworks in Tito's last fight. What I got was Tito chasing around the octagon and Machida doing just enough to win the fight. I'm not a big fan of guys who wait for offense so they can counter it. A. Silva does this alot at the beginning of his fights and it irritates me. Fight to win! Don't play it safe to not lose!

BUT (attention nut huggers ready to jump down my throat) I DO respect their style. Fighters deserve to fight their own way. Doesn't mean I have to like it.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> I think you can read...go back and tell me where I tell anyone what they should think...I simply said to me they are idiots...NOT js9234 this is what you should think....see your the only person who read that post that took it that way. maybe you have some issues that you need to work out, try my suggestion...get laid. Lyoto's style is unique and in my opinion an art form that some people dont even know they are seeing to appreciate......try a blonde with big tits


If you can find me a blonde with big tits here I will be happy to take care of her :thumb02: But I'm not gonna argue with you or the other guy anymore, I'm just gonna say I respect yours and All_in_GSP opinion on Machida even though I don't share the same opinion and leave it at that. Don't think we're gonna change each others mind. How about them Cowboys? :thumbsup:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

The Cowboys are too focused on winning the game. They're all strategy and no fun. I liked it when they said, "Screw it" and put on a show for the fans. They lost, but who cares, they were exciting!


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

Damone said:


> The Cowboys are too focused on winning the game. They're all strategy and no fun. I liked it when they said, "Screw it" and put on a show for the fans. They lost, but who cares, they were exciting!


As long as it was an exciting game and they gave their all :thumb02:


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> js9234...negged rep me for an opinion,


He neg repped you for calling him an idiot, get it straight. All in GSP neg repped him for an opinion. There is a difference, All in GSP was being a douche, js was expressing his displeasure at you calling him an idiot.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Damone said:


> The guy is an intelligent fighter, who tries to win rather than get stupid and lose. So what that he doesn't throw wild ass haymakers?


No doubt, and who the hell would get in the cage not wanting to win. Doesn't change the fact that his style is NOT exciting to some of us. Acuatlly a LOT of us. I get it that he is trying to win, that is his style, it's technical and elusive and amazing, but to a lot of us it's still boring. Great that he wins his fights and obviousely that should be his number one goal, the two are not mutually exclusive or locked together. He can be one or the other or both and some see it one way some see it the other. Is it really that hard to understand that there are people who just have a different opinion on something as subjective as what's exciting and what isn't? Is there some kind of scientific formula that you are using that removes all doubt one way or the other? What surprises me is that all the "brainless" "idiot" fans who don't find Machida exciting are the only ones being respectful of the others opinions.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

If I may ask, what fights of Machida do you find to be boring?


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

So far the ones that I've seen, but I'm leaving the door open for future fights that I have yet to see. Honestly I've seen probably five of his fights and the only one that was really exciting for me was his fight with Franklin, and that fight didn't go very long as he caught Franklin with if I remember right a counter right hand. The Sokky fight even though he won by sub was not exciting for me and the Tito fight, well that was outright disappointing.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

At first I thought Machida was boring, but as I watched him more and more, I find his style entertaining. 

I find it entertaining mainly because he is so extremely good and he does something amazing every fight.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

cplmac said:


> So far the ones that I've seen, but I'm leaving the door open for future fights that I have yet to see. Honestly I've seen probably five of his fights and the only one that was really exciting for me was his fight with Franklin, and that fight didn't go very long as he caught Franklin with if I remember right a counter right hand. The Sokky fight even though he won by sub was not exciting for me and the Tito fight, well that was outright disappointing.


I liked the Sokky fight. Lyoto pulled off some cool shit in that fight. The only really bad Machida fight I've seen was his fight with Penn. Such a boring clinch fest. Penn even won the first round. When pimping Machida, I avoid mentioning the Penn win, as it's not that important.

I even liked the David Heath fight, as I thought Lyoto Machida pulled off some cool shit in that fight, like the multiple knees to Heath's grill.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Lyoto is awesome, who else can do shit like this?








Every time he fights he seems to pull out some new crazy shit that I've never seen used in an MMA fight. I can't wait to see what he does in his next fight.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Damone said:


> I liked the Sokky fight. Lyoto pulled off some cool shit in that fight. The only really bad Machida fight I've seen was his fight with Penn. Such a boring clinch fest. Penn even won the first round. When pimping Machida, I avoid mentioning the Penn win, as it's not that important.
> 
> I even liked the David Heath fight, as I thought Lyoto Machida pulled off some cool shit in that fight, like the multiple knees to Heath's grill.


While blasting Lyoto for winning via "boring" decisions, one thing people fail to do is give his opponents enough credit. Heath doesn't always look that great, but he's a tough guy. 

Sokky is reall good fighter. You don't beat Arona, Nogueira and Nakamura by being a bum.

Franklin's one of the best middleweights in the game, and was a pretty good light heavyweight, too. Who else is there who is not named Anderson Silva who has finished Rich?

Bonnar and Rashad didn't stop Hoger, either.

And Tito, well...Randy, Wanderlei, Cote and Vitor all had chances to finish Tito, but they didn't.


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

People say he "just done enough" damage to win decision, Look at his opponents face after the fight..Heath, Ortiz.. and the forget how many scratches he draw on Bonnar's face..The guy doesnt just break his opponent physically but also mentally..


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Damone said:


> I liked the Sokky fight. Lyoto pulled off some cool shit in that fight. The only really bad Machida fight I've seen was his fight with Penn. Such a boring clinch fest. Penn even won the first round. When pimping Machida, I avoid mentioning the Penn win, as it's not that important.
> 
> I even liked the David Heath fight, as I thought Lyoto Machida pulled off some cool shit in that fight, like the multiple knees to Heath's grill.


He does pull off some crazy shit, it's just that between crazy shit the lull is less than exciting. I would probably stop short of calling him boring because he does occasionally go on offense and he does pull some crazy moves, but overall it's still not exciting as a whole for me. I'd like to see him fight another counter puncher like Liddell or a clinch specialist like Wandy or Anderson Silva. Hendo would be an interesting fight too, but I don't think Hendo would be able to stand with him, he might be able to take him down though and his chin is legendary.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Everyone needs to watch this video:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Iog_d1E540g

It's a complete career Hl of Lyoto, very cool and entertaining.


----------



## SideWays40 (Feb 15, 2008)

SNOOZE FEST WITH CERTAIN EXCITING MOMMENTS.

Now look before anyone starts saying i dont understand MMA well thats a bunch of horse shit. I understand Lyoto's style and i think its really smart. Entertaining not so much. He does what he needs to do to win and iv always said that getting the win is more important then being exciting. In the end of the day fighting is how you make your income and if you have an undefeated record you have job security. If your exciting and you loose you are still very likeley to loose your job (dana making threats to wandy). So that being said i dont mind Lyoto's style much but i really just dont find it entertaining. I like a good active ground battle and i like a good ACTIVE standup match. To me Lyoto brings neither. Tito in that match came to fight and to me Lyoto just came to win. Which is fine but its not something i want to watch. I pay 50 bucks to watch some great knockouts, some great submission and even a great back and forth fight where it is tough to decide the winner. With lyoto i most of the time get a boring fight where he is just confusing his opponents and now and then he brings in something exciting like that knee to ortiz. Ortiz also made that figth worth it just because of that submission attempt he tried at the end.

So in conclusion i think Lyotot is a Skilled Smart Boring Fighter.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

cplmac said:


> He neg repped you for calling him an idiot, get it straight. All in GSP neg repped him for an opinion. There is a difference, All in GSP was being a douche, js was expressing his displeasure at you calling him an idiot.


i just dont seem to remember calling anyone an idiot....only refering to people who do not know martial arts...as idiots not any one individual...either way its all good!!!!:thumb02:


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

cplmac said:


> He neg repped you for calling him an idiot, get it straight. All in GSP neg repped him for an opinion. There is a difference, All in GSP was being a douche, js was expressing his displeasure at you calling him an idiot.





js9234 said:


> Maybe you should have your brain checked buddy. Look at the poll, over 40% of people on the poll thinks he's boring. Machida makes his opponents AND himself look stupid. How about you not tell people they have no brains because they think a certain fighter is boring. HE IS BORING. My opinion just as you think he's not boring, get over yourselves...





js9234 said:


> You're an idiot and have NO clue what you're talking about. Has nothing to do with bloodlust or brutality smart guy. However I get the feeling you have NO clue about anything so go reply to someone elses post when you get a clue. I don't like Machida's fighting style. Who ******* cares except for Machida nutthugging bitches. If I don't like his fighting style then listening to your ignorant post telling me who I am sure as hell isn't gonna change my mind. It's my opinion on a fighter, so the guys that love Machida that is your opinion too. I don't care either way.





js9234 said:


> I'm not gonna name call anymore but wanted to get my point across.


cplmac - *That *is why I sent him a neg. That, and he called me a f*g and d*mba$$ in his own little treat to me. I guess it was "brainless" and "idiotic" of me and I was just being a douche. I must not have been thinking straight because I was so busy being disrespectful after those (not all) claiming he is boring have been nothing but class. We Machida lovers also need to cut back on the threads that express our elitist opinions on others and take cracks at other fighters... Wish you had followed the lead of your avatar.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

cplmac said:


> He neg repped you for calling him an idiot, get it straight. All in GSP neg repped him for an opinion. There is a difference, All in GSP was being a douche, js was expressing his displeasure at you calling him an idiot.


dude you cant read either i cant believe im still reading this shit. I found it entertaining some poeple dont know or respect the arts(to me those people are idiots) i never said he was an idiot.......seriously these gay ass arguments over what or what not was said are stupid...if you people cant read or dont bother to read all the post then dont bother posting.......:confused02: i will not explain this again...read before you type!


----------



## Lurch (Apr 23, 2008)

I find Machida exciting. As he picks apart a person I am on the edge of my seat wondering if the other guy will figure a way to get a clinch, takedown, or good counter kick/punch. 

It is refreshing to see different styles. Everyone hypes ji jitsu or ground and pound styles, so I like the fact that Machida's judo (so far) is working against people.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Lurch said:


> I find Machida exciting. As he picks apart a person I am on the edge of my seat wondering if the other guy will figure a way to get a clinch, takedown, or good counter kick/punch.
> 
> It is refreshing to see different styles. Everyone hypes ji jitsu or ground and pound styles, so I like the fact that Machida's judo (so far) is working against people.


I get what you mean but I think it his use of a Karate base not Judo that is working.


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

Lurch said:


> I find Machida exciting. As he picks apart a person I am on the edge of my seat wondering if the other guy will figure a way to get a clinch, takedown, or good counter kick/punch.
> 
> It is refreshing to see different styles. Everyone hypes ji jitsu or ground and pound styles, so I like the fact that Machida's judo (so far) is working against people.


Machida's style is Shotokan Karate, not Judo. He does have a background in Judo however.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Lyoto has some awesome takedowns.


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

Damone said:


> Lyoto has some awesome takedowns.


Lyoto needs to add some Jinu Chops to his arsenal.


----------



## ZInroc (Jan 13, 2009)

I think Machida is a great fighter in the UFC. Many people say he fights to win by points and that in a "real fight" that must end, it would never work. In the stereotypical UFC fight, two evenly matched contestants go in and start repeated attempts at attacking in the form they are most comfortable. After numerous non-situational and explosive attacks (that the regular fans love) one guy attains a slight advantage; be it by luck or skill and then pulls ahead for the highlight reel finish. Machida refuses to enter that initial brawl. He avoids the explosive non-situational encounters and uses infrequent and situational quick kicks and punches that provide him with that same slight advantage that the usual fighters get through brawling. The only difference is that in this case attaining the advantage is virtually guaranteed. After the opponent is mentally and physically worn down, that is when the highlight reel moves occur. He strikes after everyone, including his opponent has passed him off as a "win by points" fighter. So far he has rarely finished fights because this technique takes a while to mentally fatigue seasoned fighters and when he gets to that finishing position the match is almost over... which is why I personally look forward to seeing what happens when he gets a five round fight. Still, his highlight moves from each fight are no less spectacular than another fighters. And if this style works, shouldn't it be the job of opponents to engineer a style that will prevail against Machida? Currently opponents are becoming frustrated that he will not change his style to suit their flawed styles and that just seems selfish. The old saying goes "If you argue(in this case "fight") with an idiot, they'll take you down to their level and win with experience." Machida is refusing to be taken down a level and I applaud him. 

In terms of crowd appeal, I think the current crowd might dislike him because he removes that brawl that they enjoy(even though this poll seams to indicate the opposite), but he is a very unique fighter that can appeal to a crowd that are not yet regulars of the UFC. There is an abundance of great submissioners, strikers, wrestlers, ect. that please the regular crowd; I'm sure there is room for just one world class counter-fighter that pleases a niche audience that before had nobody. And if he gets the belt and becomes the guy that people naturally love to hate then that's better than indifference. Tickets will sell to watch crowd favorite "x" who claims he will KO the despised Machida.


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

WHOA!! Please do not resurrect these types of threads, especially not from May of last year! :thumb02:


----------

